# First day at Doggie Daycare!



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

I dropped Riot off at lunch for 1/2 day at doggie daycare today! We don't really have any friends with big dogs that he can play with so I thought it would be a good way for him to have playtime with other dogs his size off leash. (We don't have a dog park close to us either) He was soooo excited when they took him to the back. My daughters and I drove by the place at least 10 times so we could see him playing out on the playground. They said that he was perfect the whole time. He got along with everyone and played on all the equipment like a pro. I couldn't wait to go pick him up at 5:00. He is currently snoozing on the couch like a pooped puppy.

I wish it wasn't so expensive, I'd love to be able to take him every day.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse has been going to daycare since he was 4 months old.... only recently is he happy to see me... up to when he turned a year old he looked like a toddler who didn't want to leave his friends and go home... He made me cry a few times in the early days because one time they brought him out, he took one look at me and tried to run back...


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

My two go once every other week and on special occasions (if I'm going out after work and don't have the good amount of time to tire them out)... it real helps keep them socialized and they love it!


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL! He was happy to see me when I got there at least.... he ran over to me full speed... and then tried to drag me with him back to the back!

Tonight has been kinda nice, he has been so mellow. We usually have to take him outside for "runaround" time at least three times after we get home. He is such a high energy dog, he takes a lot of "work".


----------

